# strap and tie-down storage



## Wayfarer Doors (Feb 2, 2010)

I currently have about 20 straps and bungee cords, all dumped in a milk crate. Am trying to find a clean and neat method for storing my straps. I'm thinking of hooks on either edge of my trailer door with the straps hung in between. Any thoughts? 
What do you guys do?


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Retractable tie downs. They come in all sizes. Learned it from a member on here.

Also have a wire rack in the garage I store them on. If I can remember I will take a picture. It's hog wire I panted black and mounted the wall.


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

I've got about a dozen ratchet straps (1" wide strap ) and a dozen or so bungees of different lengths. I have a tote that is roughly 3" thick, 8" wide, and 18" long. I carefully wrap up the straps around the hook and place them neatly in the box. The ratchet side is folded closed with the hook folded over it and those get put in the other end of the box. The bungees are evened up at one end, then laid carefully over the top of the ratchet straps, curling the other ends around as necessary. Close the lid, flip the buckle latches and the whole thing fits neatly under the back seat where it's easily accessible at all times. If I had larger straps I'd use a larger tote to accommodate them, and possibly add some hooks to the lid to stow the bungees.

IMHO, the problem with attaching bungees to hooks is that you have to unhook each one individually to use it, you can't just grab the lot and go.


----------



## vos (Apr 6, 2010)

I was waching sumthing once and they took a 3 in pvc pipe 3 ft long
And put the bunges on the out side hooking them at the ends


----------



## Gough (May 1, 2010)

I carry lots of straps in seven different sizes (1,2,4,6,9,15, and 20') and they used to be a chore to sort out. I finally ganged 7 magazine file boxes (http://www.uline.com/BL_8353/Magazine-File-Box?pricode=wq21&gclid=CKDzluOGkKUCFQg3gwodvH6XNg) together and keep them behind the seat in my truck. 

The straps are from Northwest River Supply (www.nrsweb.com). Any doubt that I had about their strength disappearred when I saw a housewright use them to lift bents for a two-story barn.


----------



## smartcarpie (Apr 27, 2010)

I use those same kind of straps- simple cam buckle one inch webbing. You get what you pay for- the extra few bucks for NRS or Maxstraps are way worth it over cheapos- especially threading the buckle with cold wet hands... if you do have cheap ones though you can cut an angle on the tips and soak the first 3/4" with super glue to stiffen it up.

I mostly just daisy chain all my straps up in pairs, and keep them all in a waterproof toolbox behind my wheelwell along with some towing accessories, a pair of gloves and the like. Occasionally though they just ride somewhere loose in a corner by the tailgate- never really seemed to be a problem as long as they're daisy chained up.

I don't do bungees- I've seen bad things happen when they let go. I'd really rather not lose an eye for the minute of time saved in tying down material instead of using a strap.


----------



## TRGhomeconcepts (Oct 1, 2010)

May sound crazy, but fold them up until you have approximately a two foot section and then tie them in a single knot. They have to be folded neatly initially, but then once they are knotted them do not get tangled and they separate. Works for me.


----------



## s. donato (Jan 23, 2008)

in my truck i throw them all in a box or just the bed of the truck and have fun everytime i need one :no:

my van has system one racks on them to make my life so much easier. :thumbup: i keep a couple loose ones tucked in the door panels in the van just in case and usually they don't get to tangled in there.


----------



## Friend (Oct 30, 2010)

nice to know I am not the only one with a milk box full of random straps in the back of my truck


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Ditto


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

Got this trick fom my welder. wrap 'em around my straps, and they stay tight.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

KnottyWoodwork said:


> Got this trick fom my welder. wrap 'em around my straps, and they stay tight.



A bit off topic, but I attach tarp ties to the end of all my extension cords. Makes for a great easy way to neatly secure them.


----------



## tiedowns (Jan 11, 2011)

problem with retractable tie downs is the length restrictions, you are stuck with the quality tie down supplied, and the cassette is bulky


----------

